# Sharp Acquos LC37D47U



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

*Sharp Acquos LC32D47U*

Hi Guys-
My dad was just given one of these sets (from 2009?), and since I confiscated his colorimeter a few years ago he expects me to come by and calibrate it for him. After downloading and and perusing the user manual, I see there are a few different WB presets, but there don't appear to be any WB calibration controls... if anyone knows this set...

1) Are there such controls in a service menu?
2) In the user menu there are also CMS controls... does anyone know how well these actually work?

Any other info anyone can provide on this set as far as it's performance and which modes it give the best picture/performance in would be appreicated!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Greg,

Is this one of the sets with the yellow pixel included?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't find anything on that set Greg. :huh:


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Sharp Acquos LC32D47U*

As for the yellow pixel, I don't think so... haven't seen the set yet myself, but I didn't see anything in the manual regarding "quattron"...

As for not finding anything, that would be because of my fat fingers.... try LC32D47U


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's something for the UT model.

Here's the manual. As you stated, it doesn't appear to have any WB controls. :scratch:

Found a service manual here for $5. :huh:


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

It's certainly worth a $5 wager... Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Let me know how it turns out Greg.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Will do Mech... I might get the manual this weekend, but it might be a while before I get into Dad's house to do the favors... as he doesn't have a bluray player, or even an upconverting DVD, and I don't have a signal generator, I'm not sure how much good calibrating per standard def will do...

At least I know what to get him for his birthday!


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

So... I finally got around to buying the manual... (in the meantime Dad's happy as a clam since I convinced him to ditch the RF connection stream he'd been using through the VCR etc...)

At first glance it seems very comprehensive, at least as compared to my needs...

Then I get surprised (though by now I shouldn't be) how confusing a manual can be when it assumes a little knowledge, or isn't perfectly translated... let alone both...

Perhaps someone can put me straight here... by now I'm sure that noone has experience with this set, but maybe experience with Sharp in general can help...

The manual talks about getting into ADJUSTMENT PROCESS MODE... it says:


> Before entering ADJUSTMENT PROCESS MODE, the AV position RESET in the Video Adjustment menu


I don't see a "video adjustment" menu, there IS a PICTURE menu that adjusts Brightness/Contrast/etc and has a reset in it... would we presume this to be it? Or am I looking for a menu that adjusts the video "position"?

Then, it goes through navigating the mode... including making adjustments manually, all fine there...
Then it describes the different pages in that mode... one is the WB settings... it looks like it has a 6 point adjustment... better than the 2 I was expecting...

But the user level menus have color temp presets... and I don't see a way in this adjustment process mode to select which of those presets you're adjusting... is it just whichever one you were in before entering the service mode?

Then later the manual talks about an automatic adjustment procedure for use with a specific instrument... and talks about a Kameyama Model Integrated WB Adjustment...

I'm feeling quite confused at the moment... would I be dangerously wrong if I assumed the auto adjustment is for the factory and for authorized service centers, and that I with known test patterns and colorimeter can manually adjust?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

So... long time no update... but now's when I have the time... ;-)

I got Dad up and running fairly well... did a basic cal for him, and he's pretty happy. At the end of the day I elected not to mess in the service menu since I couldn't make heads or tails of the manual, and he's not as picky as I am ... just bringing out the details and not showing overshoot is enough to impress him...

I experienced some things I wanted to check with you guys on, but I see we've got a separate calibration forum now, so I'll post over there... 

Thanks again for the help!


----------

